# Pekiti-Tirsia Seminar



## Danny T (Feb 11, 2003)

Progressive Martial Arts Training Center will host Tuhon Bill McGrath of Pekiti-Tirsia International for a Single Stick and Practical knife defense seminar.


Location:
Progressive Martial Arts Training Center
304-B Mecca
Lafayette, La.

When:
April 26-27, 2003
9 am - 6 pm with a lunch break
This will be a sixteen hour seminar with the head of Pekiti-Tirsia International

Bring sticks, training knives, eye protection.

Contact:
Danny Terrell
dterrell@cox-internet.com


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

